# Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3: neuer Speicher und neue Grafikkarte



## xXFusselXx (23. November 2011)

Schöne Grüße PCGames Kommunity,

im Dezember würde ich gern meinen PC ein wenig aufrüsten und um  technische Fehler zu vermeiden bitte ich hier um Unterstützung seitens  fachkundigeren Computernutzern.

Es geht dabei um folgendes System:
- AMD Phenom II X4 955 (Black Edition)
- Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3
- 4 GB Geil Ram, CL9-9-9, DDR3-1333
- Zotac GTX 260 AMP², 896 MB
- Cooler Master 500 W Silent Pro Netzteil

Nun leiden mein PC und ich seit seiner Anschaffung an einem Cold Boot  Bug (zumindest gehe ich davon aus). Bei einem Kaltstart ist es nur eine  Frage der Zeit, bis Win7 (Home Premium) sich mit einem Bluscreen  verabschiedet, sobald ich mit Firefox arbeite oder ein Spiel laufen  lasse. Der Ram und das Mainboard wurden vom Hersteller gegen baugleiche  Fabrikate ausgetauscht, um Hardwaredefekte auszuschließen.
Nun verfahre ich seitdem so, dass ich den PC starte, ihn eine Minute  laufen lasse, runterfahre und ihn dann neu starte. Das erspart mir den  täglichen Bluscreen und der Computer rennt dann ansonsten problemlos.
Da ich den Speicher als Übeltäter vermute wird dieser jetzt ausgetauscht  und gleichzeitig aufgerüstet. Die Voltzahl erhöhen um dann mit  baugleichen Speicher zum Aufrüsten nochmals auf die Nase zu fallen, das  will ich nicht.

Daher meine Frage an euch:
Speicher ist akuell spottbillig, daher will ich statt auf 8 gleich auf  16 GB aufrüsten. Bisher hab ich folgendes Kit in´s Auge gefasst:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL9

Kommt das Mainboard mit diesem Speicher klar? Im Gegensatz zum Geil  Speicher zieht dieser keine 1,6 sondern nur 1,5 Volt, damit wäre das  Bootproblem behoben oder irrre ich mich? Habt ihr eventuell andere  Empfehlungen?

Die Grafikkarte soll auch ersetzt werden. Ich hab bisher nur Positives über folgende Grafikkarte gelesen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Laut Tests und Erfahrungsberichten reicht ein 500 W Markennetzteil in Verbindung mit meinen Komponenten aus. Kritik? Anregungen?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Mühe.

mfG -Micha-


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. November 2011)

Mehr als 8GB brauchst du nicht, aber schlecht für den PC ist es ganz sicher nicht. Dieser Speicher ist noch billiger als die RipJaws:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 16GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-10667U CL9

Ob 1066, 1333 oder 1600, das merkst du im Betrieb nicht, lediglich in Benchmarks gibts da deutliche Unterschiede.
Also kannst du ruhig die 1066er nehmen.

Die Grafikkarte ist in Ordnung, ich würde ein Referenzmodell nehmen wie zb die EVGA, die hat noch 10 Jahre Garantie dazu:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB, 1024MB DDR5, PCI-Express

Andererseits hätte eine HD 6870 für 140 Euro ein deutlich besseres P/L-Verhältnis und ist dabei gleichschnell bis minimal langsamer als die 560 TI.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

Beim RAM kann man auch 2x den hier nehmen, das wäre nochmal günstiger: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)   den hab ich auch.


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. November 2011)

Ja genau, den könnte man z.B. auch nehmen 
oder 2x den hier, der ist nochmal 2 Euro billiger im gesamten:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9


----------



## quaaaaaak (23. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 16GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-10667U CL9
> 
> Ob 1066, 1333 oder 1600, das merkst du im Betrieb nicht, lediglich in Benchmarks gibts da deutliche Unterschiede.
> Also kannst du ruhig die 1066er nehmen.
> ...


- 4x4GB belasten den speichercontroller stärker, was zu einer geringeren leistung führen kann, also lieber 2x 4GB 
- es sollte schon 1333MHz sein, 1066 sind doch langsamer und lediglich für vollbestückung bei AMD zu wählen, denn da kann es bei einigen boards mit 4x1333MHz zu Blauen kommen.
- Die HD6870 ist nicht gleichschnell wie die GTX560TI. die HD6950 wäre das AMD pendant zur GTX560TI.

den RAM, den herb vorgeschlagen hat kann man nehmen, aber die hohen heatspreader müssen unter den kühler passen 
welchen hast du denn?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

also, ich hab genau den RAM, und das ist kein Problem mit meinem Scythe Samurai zz, der allerdings auch nicht über die RAM-Slots ragt. Die Spreader sind auch gar nicht so Riesenhoch, hält sich in Grenzen - aber wenn der Kühler über die RAM-Slots ragen sollte, ist an sich jeder RAM mit Heatspredern kritisch.


Wegen DDR3-1066: nicht verwechseln sollte man DDR3-1066 (1066MHz) mit DDR3-PC10667, denn letzteres ist nur die Datenbandbreiten-Bezeichnung für RAM mit DDR3-1333  man sollte aber in der Tat am besten DDR3-1333 nehmen, also PC10667. Nur DDR3-1066 würd ich nicht empfehlen, darauf sind die modernen Boards/CPUs auch nicht ausgelegt.


Die 6870 ist so schnell oder sogar schneller als die GTX 560 OHNE "Ti" - die GTX 560 Ti ist ca 10-15% schneller. Aber da ist trotzdem die Frage: ist das dann direkt 40€ mehr wert? Vor allem wenn man wegen der Lautstärke eine leise 560 Ti sucht und die dann vielleicht 200-210€ kostet: selbst die billigen 6870 für 150€ sind sehr leise. Somit wäre eine leise GTX 560 Ti dann eher 50-60€, also ca. 40% teurer, aber eben nur bis zu 15% schneller.


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. November 2011)

Ob die 6870er schneller oder langsamer ist, hängt auch von Auflösung-Details-Spiel ab, im Durchschnitt wird die Ti wohl 10% schneller sein als die 6870er.
Das wollte ich damit auch gar nicht direkt sagen, sondern eher, dass die 6870 ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis hat.


----------



## xXFusselXx (24. November 2011)

Totschlagargument! Wenn dem so ist, werd ich mich hüten mehr Geld für weniger Leistung auszugeben. Dann doch nur 2x 4GB Ram.

Wichtig ist mir, dass der Ram mit der AMD CPU und dem Gigabyte Mainboard harmoniert. Hab mal gelesen, dass der GEIL Ram irgendwie für Intel optimiert sein soll, lese da unter den Leistungsmerkmalen auch was von "Intel Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP)". Ist da was dran oder bin ich einer Fehlinformation unterlegen?

Ist es denn nötig die Riegel aktiv zu kühlen? Ich hab ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse und werd die 8GB sicher nicht noch übertakten müssen.

Meine Wahl bezüglich der Karte ist nicht so spezifisch, wie bezüglich des Chipsatzes. Sprich: eine Nvidia sollte es schon sein.
Das hätte ich vorher erwähnen können, tschuldigt. *g* Ich bin einfach an den Umgang mit Nvidiakarten, incl. Treibern und Zusatzprogrammen gewohnt. PhysX ist ein weiterer Kaufgrund für mich.

Bin ich also mit der GTX 560 Ti gut beraten? Oder sollte ich zu einer anderen Nvidiakarte greifen?
bzw.
Warum sollte man zur EVGA für 203 € greifen, wenn die Gigabyte für 198 € von Werk aus übertaktet ist, ergo mehr Leistung bringen sollte?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich auch bei diesen Fragen noch helfen.

mfG & Gn8 -Micha-


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Das mit XMP ist praktisch gesehen eher Marketing. Die Riegel haben halt eine etwas "bessere" Zertifizierung als mit dem normalen Standard. Das heißt an sich können die lediglich etwas mehr als Riegel, die kein XMP-Zertifikat haben. Das mit XMP schließt also natürlich nicht aus, dass die nicht mit AMD funktionieren.

Aktiv kühlen ist in einem normalen Gehäuse unnötig, vor allem ohne Übertakten. Das RAM kriegt sowieso idR einen Luftzug ab, weil der CPU-Lüfter ja Luft ansaugt, und der ist ja nahe der RAM-Riegel. 

Schau einfach mal bei Alternate oder so nach Meinungen zu dem jeweiligen RAM - sofern da nicht viele negative Meinungen sind, ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass Du ausgerechnet mit Deinem Board dann Probleme haben wirst. Bei den negativen Meinungen muss man dann auch wissen: wenn von 50 Meinungen 5 negativ sind, weil die Riegel schon beim Kauf defekt waren, dann heißt das nicht, dass immer 10% der Riegel defekt sind. Denn die Leute melden sich halt immer eher fürs "Meckern" als fürs Loben 


Wegen der Graka: EVGA ist halt ein guter Hersteller mit gutem Support. Das übertaktete bei der anderen wiederum wird so gut wie nix bringen, das du merkst, macht die Karte aber im Zweifelsfall wärmer und anfälliger.


----------

